# Fur Pictures



## leedokken (May 12, 2005)

Here is a picture of my father Brian(Right), and cousin Wade Dokken(Left)back in 1974. They made their rounds before school. Coyote were worth $100-125 and Fox $60-85.The two of them learned to trap for the same man I am learning from today, Adrian Dokken, who has been trapping since 1927. He is my main man. I really like this forum, I enjoy seeing all of the posts. Off to go Fishing. Lee








[/URL][/img]


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

I am afraid that Lee has me trapping a little early, But I think my first weasel was in 1933. Madtrapper :beer:


----------

